
Perfect parody of TED talks - ProfChronos
http://digg.com/video/ted-talk-parody?utm_content=buffer5f66d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
lkrubner
Some actual Ted Talks appear to be parody:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8znQZ1RUckg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8znQZ1RUckg)

Sad to say, that guy was my co-founder, of a startup we ran together for much
of the era from 2002 to 2008.

